# Portland OR Lucky labrador ride and meet Nov. Sunday 11th... 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY



## fatbike (Nov 6, 2012)

Portland OR Lucky labrador ride and meet Nov. sunday 11th Lucky lab brewery meet and ride November Sunday the 11th @ 12:30. 



Rain or shine! Limited bicycle indoor parking if it's raining. If the weather is nice we are outside.


Lucky Labrador Brewery 1945 NW Quimby St. Portland Oregon

The focus is prewar balloon bicycles but everyone and any type of bicycle is welcome. See you there!


Believe it or not this will be our 1 year anniversary of this ride and meet. Wow! I can't believe it. Thank you all for attending for the past year. It has been fun.





Every 2nd Sunday monthly.


SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## fatbike (Nov 11, 2012)

*I can't say it was the biggest turn out especially being the 1yr anniversary.*

But still fun. Way too rainy so we stayed in the pub and watch it rain beer and didn't ride. Flip side there was the every other month VW meet that showed and made things really interesting. Really nice VW's stirring memories of the days I use to collect and race VW's. Huge turn out with the VW club, there was a lot a support and a fundraiser for a main club member who was just diagnosed with cancer. 

There was a bicycle purchase and even a bicycle tear down done inside the pub... that is always fun. Where else can you do that in a beer drinking establishment? Than stuff in the two seat car. Good one Mark...

Next month second Sunday be there...


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 11, 2012)

yes, it was fun. but not many people showed up... but thats ok just more bikes for me.


----------



## Stony (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the split window bug. Weren't those late 40s early 50s?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 14, 2012)

some one with more bug knowlege would know  but i think its more like late 30's to 40's. there was some killer bugs at this meet.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 14, 2012)

Split window came into play in the early 40s maybe 43 but I believe had a prototype in the 30s...last year for the VW split was 1952, 1953 the oval oval came out and ended in 1957. I would guess the black one you see is a 1953 or maybe 52 unless it is a window split kit, tail lights are no earlier than 50 probably, I believe heart lights made there last appearance in 1954. Not much in the way of VW's saw there way to the US before that.


----------

